# Palestre



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

....come dicevo a qualcuno ieri sera....
io sono GIOVANE, è il mio corpo che non lo sa
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi mangio na banana prima di andare in palestra va....​


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....come dicevo a qualcuno ieri sera....
> io sono GIOVANE, è il mio corpo che non lo sa
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


io risolvo con iniezioni di acido ianuronico , quando mi fa male ma a me si è logorata la cartilagine non credo che a te sia successa questa cosa
Un massaggio con  voltaren e puo risolversi in pochi giorni
:up:


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2016)

Dipende da cosa dipende. ...se è tendine o l'articolazione. ..
Sei andata a farlo vedere?


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa dipende. ...se è tendine o l'articolazione. ..
> Sei andata a farlo vedere?


Nonono e che ho sempre voglia di strafare.....


----------



## Alessandra (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Nonono e che ho sempre voglia di strafare.....


Male,  male 
Dagli riposo a quel ginocchio


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Male,  male
> Dagli riposo a quel ginocchio



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ecco anche stasera 40 minuti di tapirulan pendenza 7,5 velocità 6 ( il personal non vuole che io corra, dice che si rompono i capillari!!!)
e poi tutto il resto


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma;1666715[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]io risolvo con iniezioni di acido ianuronico[/B] , quando mi fa male ma a me si è logorata la cartilagine non credo che a te sia successa questa cosa
> Un massaggio con  voltaren e puo risolversi in pochi giorni
> :up:


Ma lo sai che vendono anche le fialette da bere per aumentare l'elasticità della pelle (non so se fanno bene anche alle articolazioni) fanno schifo da morire
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ecco anche stasera 40 minuti di tapirulan pendenza 7,5 velocità 6 ( il personal non vuole che io corra, dice che si rompono i capillari!!!)
> e poi tutto il resto


I capillari?  Questa  non la sapevo


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> I capillari?  Questa  non la sapevo


...nemmeno io, così me l'ha venduta. E che sinceramente credo di dover aumentare ancora la pendenza perché tanto cardio non mi sembra di farlo...


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...nemmeno io, così me l'ha venduta. E che sinceramente credo di dover aumentare ancora la pendenza perché tanto cardio non mi sembra di farlo...




40 minuti di lavoro aerobico vanno bene. Ci devi aggiungere un po' di tonificazione. Ma che obiettivi hai? Perdere peso? Tonificare? Passare il tempo? Socializzare?


----------



## Alessandra (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...nemmeno io, così me l'ha venduta. E che sinceramente credo di dover aumentare ancora la pendenza perché tanto cardio non mi sembra di farlo...


Si,,ma non sovraccaricate troppo I tendini delle ginocchia 


Io feci un errore simile seguendo un corso di spinning dove sudavo come una matta e a fine lezione sentivo quel benessere da endorfine....ho iniziato ad avere una tendinite al ginocchio e ogni tanto mi ritorna. ...non va bene. ...sono cmq lesioni. ...


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> 40 minuti di lavoro aerobico vanno bene. Ci devi aggiungere un po' di tonificazione. Ma che obiettivi hai? Perdere peso? Tonificare? Passare il tempo? Socializzare?



si ho fatto anche tutto il resto.
Dovrei perdere peso, ma sono un po' ferma....
credo fermo fisiologico....uffa


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si ho fatto anche tutto il resto.
> Dovrei perdere peso, ma sono un po' ferma....
> credo fermo fisiologico....uffa



Sinergia alimentazione-attivita' fisica, entrate-uscite. 


Cosa  intendi per fermo fisiologico? In quello biologico esultano i pesci :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2016)

Sposto questo scambio in Giochi&Bellezza, chè oltretutto un 3d su palestra,esercizi e robe simili manca


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sinergia alimentazione-attivita' fisica, entrate-uscite.
> 
> 
> Cosa  intendi per fermo fisiologico? In quello biologico esultano i pesci :rotfl:


nel senso che da ottobre ad ora ho perso 10 kg....ed ora come è logico c'è un momento di assestamento


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> I capillari?  Questa  non la sapevo


in realtà correndo i capillari si moltiplicano e aumenta l'ossigenazione generale del corpo... semmai si rompono le microfibre muscolari, almeno all'inizio quando si comincia a correre. Da lì quei doloretti del giorno dopo che erroneamente si attribuiscono all'acido lattico. Poi da allenati spariscono.


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *nel senso che da ottobre ad ora ho perso 10 kg.*...ed ora come è logico c'è un momento di assestamento


ma bravissima! :up:


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma bravissima! :up:


grazie


----------



## Tessa (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> nel senso che da ottobre ad ora ho perso 10 kg....ed ora come è logico c'è un momento di assestamento


Complimenti!
Dopo due anni di diete fallimentari mi son decisa anche io per la palestra (odio fare fatica!).
E la bilancia comincia a sorridermi......


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Complimenti!
> Dopo due anni di diete fallimentari mi son decisa anche io per la palestra (odio fare fatica!).
> E la bilancia comincia a sorridermi......


...veramente li ho persi con la dieta quasi tutti...è un mese che vado tutti i giorni, prima andavo solo a fare il mio corso di step coreografato 2 volte a setimana....


----------



## ivanl (10 Febbraio 2016)

io, quando metto su qualche chilo, faccio la fame per un paio di settimane e ritorno al mio peso solito...
lo so che non si fa, lo so che non fa bene, ma a me basta rimettermi i miei pantaloni taglia 48 
visto che per anni sono stato tra una 50 e una 52, ora non intendo tornare su, che il vecchio guardaroba l'ho buttato


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io, quando metto su qualche chilo, faccio la fame per un paio di settimane e ritorno al mio peso solito...
> lo so che non si fa, lo so che non fa bene, ma a me basta rimettermi i miei pantaloni taglia 48
> visto che per anni sono stato tra una 50 e una 52, ora non intendo tornare su, che il vecchio guardaroba l'ho buttato


guarda è praticamente da quando avevo 13 anni che cerco di stare attenta a cosa mangio....

ho avuto due tonfi pazzeschi di calo del controllo 10 anni fa quando mia suocera era in ospedale per un tumore, bambini piccoli suo figlio come sempre egoista e lei che invece di ringraziarmi per quanto facevo continuava a ripetermi....non serve che vieni, non serve, tanto a PAGARLO qualcuno che mi aiuta lo trovo.... ed io somatizzavo e mangiavo senza ritegno.
E due anni fa quando un dipendente ha sottratto un ingente somma e sono stata messa tra i primi sospettati per un bel po' di tempo, finché non sono riuscita a dimostrare chi era stato peccato che anche questo scherzetto mi abbia "regalato" 17 kg....


----------



## ivanl (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> guarda è praticamente da quando avevo 13 anni che cerco di stare attenta a cosa mangio....
> 
> ho avuto due tonfi pazzeschi di calo del controllo 10 anni fa quando mia suocera era in ospedale per un tumore, bambini piccoli suo figlio come sempre egoista e lei che invece di ringraziarmi per quanto facevo continuava a ripetermi....non serve che vieni, non serve, tanto a PAGARLO qualcuno che mi aiuta lo trovo.... ed io somatizzavo e mangiavo senza ritegno.
> E due anni fa q*uando un dipendente ha sottratto un ingente somma e sono stata messa tra i primi sospettati per un bel po' di tempo, finché non sono riuscita a dimostrare chi era stato* peccato che anche questo scherzetto mi abbia "regalato" 17 kg....


altra seggiolata nei denti ci voleva, come dall'avvocato. Altro che dimostrare...ma roba da pazzi...


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che vendono anche le fialette da bere per aumentare l'elasticità della pelle (non so se fanno bene anche alle articolazioni) fanno schifo da morire
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io prendo pasticche di glucosamine e un altro prodotto , un mio amico dottore dice che sono un palliativo ma devo dirti che il dolore che avevo ai pollici delle mani non c'è lo più, e una mia amica con artrosi che non riusciva  a stringere la mano adesso lo fa con più facilità .
Il costo dell'iniezione si aggira sui 200 euro e secondo l'ortopedico dura un anno ora sono quasi due che sto relativamente bene, invece le pasticche per un mese 33 euro, cos non si fa per la salute


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> in realtà correndo i capillari si moltiplicano e aumenta l'ossigenazione generale del corpo... semmai si rompono le microfibre muscolari, almeno all'inizio quando si comincia a correre. Da lì quei doloretti del giorno dopo che erroneamente si attribuiscono all'acido lattico. Poi da allenati spariscono.


io te la dico come me l'ha venduta il personal. Non ho problemi di dolori alla muscolatura, Anzi preferirei correre. Lo faccio regolarmente nel periodo estivo.
E che avendo ancora kg da eliminare, se lavoro troppo le mie povere ginocchia gridano vendetta!!!


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> altra seggiolata nei denti ci voleva, come dall'avvocato. Altro che dimostrare...ma roba da pazzi...


non è stato mio marito...sono stati i suoceri in questo caso... Lui non è che ha preso le mie difese proprio a spada tratta... ma mi ha difeso.


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> io te la dico come me l'ha venduta il personal. Non ho problemi di dolori alla muscolatura, Anzi preferirei correre. Lo faccio regolarmente nel periodo estivo.
> E che avendo ancora kg da eliminare, se lavoro troppo le mie povere ginocchia gridano vendetta!!!


Ti credo, ma purtroppo le palestre pullulano di gente (poi fa troppo figo chiamarsi personal trainer ) che non capisce una mazza. La corsa che distrugge i capillari non si può davvero sentire :unhappy:
Un'altra cosa è dire che se sei sovrappeso prima di correre devi perdere qualche chilo... quello ci sta, per non far soffrire articolazioni e tendini. Si comincia con camminata veloce e via via si corricchia.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti credo, ma purtroppo le palestre pullulano di gente (poi fa troppo figo chiamarsi personal trainer ) che non capisce una mazza. La corsa che distrugge i capillari non si può davvero sentire :unhappy:
> Un'altra cosa è dire che se sei sovrappeso prima di correre devi perdere qualche chilo... quello ci sta, per non far soffrire articolazioni e tendini. Si comincia con camminata veloce e via via si corricchia.


Ok giusta la tua teoria, ma io mi sono iscritta in palestra per aumentare un po' le ore di attività. Sono già sufficiente allenata a correre ( nonostante i kg in più) . Come si fa a dire a chi normalmente è già attivo, cammina. Alla velocità che mi ha messo i battiti arrivano a malapena a 100....che lavoro é???
E poi a correre scarico di più la tensione. Non sono geneticamente predisposta a stare "tranquilla"....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ok giusta la tua teoria, ma io mi sono iscritta in palestra per aumentare un po' le ore di attività. Sono già sufficiente allenata a correre ( nonostante i kg in più) .* Come si fa a dire a chi normalmente è già attivo, cammina. Alla velocità che mi ha messo i battiti arrivano a malapena a 100....che lavoro é???*
> E poi a correre scarico di più la tensione. Non sono geneticamente predisposta a stare "tranquilla"....:rotfl::rotfl:


:up: ecco che si vede la preparazione del personal trainer... ti porta a 100 battiti al minuto, praticamente non ti fa consumare nemmeno il glucosio nel sangue 
Infatti, correre tra le altre cose libera la mente e scarica la tensione, quando si è allenati diventa quasi ipnotico


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up: ecco che si vede la preparazione del personal trainer... ti porta a 100 battiti al minuto, praticamente non ti fa consumare nemmeno il glucosio nel sangue
> Infatti, correre tra le altre cose libera la mente e scarica la tensione, quando si è allenati diventa quasi ipnotico


marito mi dovresti consigliare sulla corsa, sai? adesso ho ripreso nuoto, lo faccio due volte a settimana e vorrei abbinarci una corsetta settimanale, dato che sotto casa ho una bellissima pista ciclabile che costeggia tutto il lungotevere.

solo che non so correre


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

comunque mi manca da morire la boxe. 

niente è come il pugilato, per me. peccato solo essere impossibilitata dagli orari e dalle distanze per poterla proseguire. ma non escludo di comprare il sacco da terra e metterlo in giardino per allenarmi a casa


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> marito mi dovresti consigliare sulla corsa, sai? adesso ho ripreso nuoto, lo faccio due volte a settimana e vorrei abbinarci una corsetta settimanale, dato che sotto casa ho una bellissima pista ciclabile che costeggia tutto il lungotevere.
> 
> solo che non so correre


certo moglie  comincia a fare sedute brevi, tipo un minuto di camminata veloce e uno di corsa lenta, da alternare fino a raggiungere 20-30 minuti. Poi aumenta la parte corsa e diminuisci la camminata fino ad arrivare in qualche settimana a correre lentamente una mezzora. Da lì puoi aumentare piano piano fino all'ora di corsa... poi tu fai già molto sport quindi puoi regolarti sui tempi, probabilmente all'ora di corsa lenta ci arrivi velocemente. Nonostante quello che comunemente si pensa, all'inizio il problema non è il fiato ma l'impatto su muscoli tendini e articolazioni.
Se fai così, vedrai che arrivi a fare i classici 10 km in un'ora (il primo muro da superare per chi inizia a correre) in tempi relativamente brevi :up:


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo moglie  comincia a fare sedute brevi, tipo un minuto di camminata veloce e uno di corsa lenta, da alternare fino a raggiungere 20-30 minuti. Poi aumenta la parte corsa e diminuisci la camminata fino ad arrivare in qualche settimana a correre lentamente una mezzora. Da lì puoi aumentare piano piano fino all'ora di corsa... poi tu fai già molto sport quindi puoi regolarti sui tempi, probabilmente all'ora di corsa lenta ci arrivi velocemente. Nonostante quello che comunemente si pensa, all'inizio il problema non è il fiato ma l'impatto su muscoli tendini e articolazioni.
> Se fai così, vedrai che arrivi a fare i classici 10 km in un'ora (il primo muro da superare per chi inizia a correre) in tempi relativamente brevi :up:


il mio problema è sicuramente il fiato, e te lo do per certo perchè quando facevo pugilato e mi allenavo nel pre con la corsa ero sempre in affanno.. sono un ex fumatrice, ho fumato dai 15 ai 31 anni :facepalm: quindi ancora ce ne vuole...

grazie dei consigli inizierò così! :inlove::bacissimo:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up: ecco che si vede la preparazione del personal trainer... ti porta a 100 battiti al minuto, praticamente non ti fa consumare nemmeno il glucosio nel sangue
> Infatti, correre tra le altre cose libera la mente e scarica la tensione, quando si è allenati diventa quasi ipnotico


Forse mi sono spiegata male. Lui dice che dovrei stare attorno ai 150bpm ma alla velocità che vuole io vada e con la pendenza che mi ha assegnato arrivo a 100.
Io non riesco a "camminare" ad una velocità  superiore ai 6.5 km ora, devo corricchiare... 
Quindi come faccio ad aumentare i battiti tenendo la velocità a 6? 
Ormai la pendenza é a 7 e mezzo.... E ancora i battiti stanno lí....cosa gli devo dire, che è un incapace???
Devo fare una scalata.... Che palle...
Stasera torno. E me lo metto vicino e gli faccio vedere che col cavolo sto facendo cardio....


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio problema è sicuramente il fiato, e te lo do per certo perchè quando facevo pugilato e mi allenavo nel pre con la corsa ero sempre in affanno.. sono un ex fumatrice, ho fumato dai 15 ai 31 anni :facepalm: quindi ancora ce ne vuole...
> 
> grazie dei consigli inizierò così! :inlove::bacissimo:


se ero lì si andava a correre assieme... :inlove:
comunque per il fiato non ci sono problemi, inizia alternando camminata e corsa e piano piano aumenta, vedrai che sarà (quasi) indolore!


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male. Lui dice che dovrei stare attorno ai 150bpm ma alla velocità che vuole io vada e con la pendenza che mi ha assegnato arrivo a 100.
> *Io non riesco a "camminare" ad una velocità  superiore ai 6.5 km ora, devo corricchiare... *
> *Quindi come faccio ad aumentare i battiti tenendo la velocità a 6? *
> *Ormai la pendenza é a 7 e mezzo.... E ancora i battiti stanno lí....cosa gli devo dire, che è un incapace???*
> ...


nemmeno io, alla fine sopra i sei si corricchia... infatti è impossibile, soprattutto se sei già un po' allenata allo sforzo aerobico. Si, dovresti dirglielo ma non è opportuno :singleeye:


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Febbraio 2016)

Spogliatoio della palestra poco fa, zeppo da far paura. Mi cambio accanto ad una ragazza mi sembra mai vista prima, la sbircio e la riconosco, è colei che alla cena di Natale del centro ha fatto le foto che poi ha pubblicato sulla pagina. La saluto, mi riconosce (dalle foto che aveva fatto) e mi chiede che corsi frequento. Glielo dico e lei mi fa "ah". Le chiedo perchè è perplessa e lei sottolinea che invece preferisce il personal, tale Maicol , e che fa lezioni private di funzionale nella sala allestita all'uopo, roba da vip 'nzomma. Inquadro il tizio, uno pelato sempre col cappellino storto che manco a 15 anni, che non saluta neanche se gli sbatti addosso e che se la tira manco fosse Gabriel Garko. Le dico che preferico roba "popolare" e lei ripsponde con aria saputa che se ti vuoi "fare il fisico" e "sudare"" devi muoverti in un certo senso, altrimenti nada de nada, L'ho guardata: culotte de cheval da paura su due gambine magrissime con un sopra che di armonioso aveva ben poco, e ho pensato che la gente davvero si fa infinocchiare col nulla, che l'ignoranza regna suprema e che paga cifre assurde solo per sentirsi superiore alla plebe.

 Abbella, se ti vuoi fare il fisico non è quella la strada, mò te lo rivelo :rotfl:


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Spogliatoio della palestra poco fa, zeppo da far paura. Mi cambio accanto ad una ragazza mi sembra mai vista prima, la sbircio e la riconosco, è colei che alla cena di Natale del centro ha fatto le foto che poi ha pubblicato sulla pagina. La saluto, mi riconosce (dalle foto che aveva fatto) e mi chiede che corsi frequento. Glielo dico e lei mi fa "ah". Le chiedo perchè è perplessa e lei sottolinea che invece preferisce il personal, tale Maicol , e che fa lezioni private di funzionale nella sala allestita all'uopo, roba da vip 'nzomma. Inquadro il tizio, uno pelato sempre col cappellino storto che manco a 15 anni, che non saluta neanche se gli sbatti addosso e che se la tira manco fosse Gabriel Garko. Le dico che preferico roba "popolare" e lei ripsponde con aria saputa che se ti vuoi "fare il fisico" e "sudare"" devi muoverti in un certo senso, altrimenti nada de nada, L'ho guardata: culotte de cheval da paura su due gambine magrissime con un sopra che di armonioso aveva ben poco, e ho pensato che la gente davvero si fa infinocchiare col nulla, che l'ignoranza regna suprema e che paga cifre assurde solo per sentirsi superiore alla plebe.
> 
> Abbella, se ti vuoi fare il fisico non è quella la strada, mò te lo rivelo :rotfl:


Certo che t'è presa per bene la passione per il fitness.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Certo che t'è presa per bene la passione per il fitness.


Non ho "passione per il fitness"; quella lasciamola a chi non ha mai mosso un muscolo per tutta la vita e poi scopre l'eldoardo all'improvviso.

E poi tu, proprio tu che mi hai rifiutata, che vuoi. Lasciami cuocere nel mio brodo di delusiOne e lacrime amare


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho "passione per il fitness"; quella lasciamola a chi non ha mai mosso un muscolo per tutta la vita e poi scopre l'eldoardo all'improvviso.
> 
> E poi tu, proprio tu che mi hai rifiutata, che vuoi. Lasciami cuocere nel mio brodo di delusiOne e lacrime amare


Ma se non ti ho fiutata nemmeno una volta, figuriamoci rifiutarti.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2016)

Devo confessarmi, dopo la scuola mai messo piu' i  piedi in una palestra.

Pochi giorni fa una conoscente mi ha raccontato fatti assurdi che succedono in una palestra in zona 'di lusso'.

Gelosie ed invidie addirittura per le posizioni e specchi, per me e' arabo.


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devo confessarmi, dopo la scuola mai messo piu' i  piedi in una palestra.
> 
> Pochi giorni fa una conoscente mi ha raccontato fatti assurdi che succedono in una palestra in zona 'di lusso'.
> 
> Gelosie ed invidie addirittura per le posizioni e specchi, per me e' arabo.


Non ti perdi niente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non ti perdi niente.



Dipende.


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dipende.


 Cioè?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devo confessarmi, dopo la scuola mai messo piu' i  piedi in una palestra.
> 
> Pochi giorni fa una conoscente mi ha raccontato fatti assurdi che succedono in una palestra in zona 'di lusso'.
> 
> Gelosie ed invidie addirittura per le posizioni e specchi, per me e' arabo.


Adoro questa donna
Ogni tanto lo devo dire


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devo confessarmi, dopo la scuola mai messo piu' i  piedi in una palestra.
> 
> Pochi giorni fa una conoscente mi ha raccontato fatti assurdi che succedono in una palestra in zona 'di lusso'.
> 
> Gelosie ed invidie addirittura per le posizioni e specchi, *per me e' arabo*.


Anche per me. La trovo una stupida competizione.


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche per me. La trovo una stupida competizione.


Se fosse competizione sarebbe già qualcosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Se fosse competizione sarebbe già qualcosa.


Non intendevo a livello agonistico ma di immagine, quello mi lascia attonita


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo a livello agonistico ma di immagine, quello mi lascia attonita


Avevo capito.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

non c'è stato nulla da fare...non posso fare cardio, solo potenziamento....che palle...


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

a volersi fare un bel fisico, se si vuole, si spende quasi zero... basta impegno e costanza. Un ventina di minuti  di flessioni e step al giorno e un po' di esercizio coi manubri (tutte cose che si possono fare tranquillamente in casa) e corsa regolare. Non c'è bisogno di personal trainer, tantomeno coglioni col cappellino che se la tirano


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a volersi fare un bel fisico, se si vuole, si spende quasi zero... basta impegno e costanza. Un ventina di minuti  di flessioni e step al giorno e un po' di esercizio coi manubri (tutte cose che si possono fare tranquillamente in casa) e corsa regolare. Non c'è bisogno di personal trainer, tantomeno coglioni col cappellino che se la tirano


Straquoto.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non c'è stato nulla da fare...non posso fare cardio, solo potenziamento....che palle...


Ma il problema sono le ginocchia?
Perché se è per quello puoi fare comunque lavoro aerobico in scarico, cioè spinning, bici, nuoto...


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a volersi fare un bel fisico, se si vuole, si spende quasi zero... basta impegno e costanza. Un ventina di minuti  di flessioni e step al giorno e un po' di esercizio coi manubri (tutte cose che si possono fare tranquillamente in casa) e corsa regolare. Non c'è bisogno di personal trainer, tantomeno coglioni col cappellino che se la tirano



quoto tranne la corsa .. comunque camminare il più possibile e poi squat e affondi come se non ci fosse un domani...! almeno io faccio così


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto.


nelle palestre oggi (escludendo quelle serie di arti marziali) si va soprattutto per socializzare... non che non si lavori, ma se si impiegasse lo stesso tempo speso tra spostamenti spogliatoi chiacchiere e esercizi ad allenarsi da soli dentro casa e a correre, in  giro ci sarebbero fisici mostruosi


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> nelle palestre oggi (escludendo quelle serie di arti marziali) *si va soprattutto per socializzare*... non che non si lavori, ma se si impiegasse lo stesso tempo speso tra spostamenti spogliatoi chiacchiere e esercizi ad allenarsi da soli dentro casa e a correre, in  giro ci sarebbero fisici mostruosi


Il discorso è che, come in tutte le cose, ci vuole passione e volontà, quindi determinazione. Se hai quelle, che sia a casa o in palestra, il mazzo te lo fai a prescindere e se lavori i risultati di solito si vedono.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Perché?


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?


Cosa?


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il discorso è che, come in tutte le cose,* ci vuole passione e volontà, quindi determinazione. *Se hai quelle, che sia a casa o in palestra, il mazzo te lo fai a prescindere e se lavori i risultati di solito si vedono.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> nelle palestre oggi (escludendo quelle serie di arti marziali) si va soprattutto per socializzare... non che non si lavori, ma se si impiegasse lo stesso tempo speso tra spostamenti spogliatoi chiacchiere e esercizi ad allenarsi da soli dentro casa e a correre, in  giro ci sarebbero fisici mostruosi


sai che c'è? la palestra è funzionale per il "controllo".. per vincere la pigrizia, nel senso: mi sono preparata, sono uscita, ci sono andata, mi alleno.

dentro casa è più tosta trovare la forza di volontà per allenarsi


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai che c'è? la palestra è funzionale per il "controllo".. per vincere la pigrizia, nel senso: mi sono preparata, sono uscita, ci sono andata, mi alleno.
> 
> dentro casa è più tosta trovare la forza di volontà per allenarsi


quello si... però dipende, a me funzionerebbe al contrario. Solo l'idea di prendere la macchina cercare parcheggio, allenarmi, riprendere la macchina, ricercare parcheggio sotto casa... :unhappy: invece, ho mezz'ora di tempo, mi cambio stretching flessioni un po' di pesi e doccia... oppure scarpette, esco dal portone e comincio a correre per un'oretta  Tempo ottimizzato e niente stress da traffico...


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> quello si... però dipende, a me funzionerebbe al contrario. Solo l'idea di prendere la macchina cercare parcheggio, allenarmi, riprendere la macchina, ricercare parcheggio sotto casa... :unhappy: invece, ho mezz'ora di tempo, mi cambio stretching flessioni un po' di pesi e doccia... oppure scarpette, esco dal portone e comincio a correre per un'oretta  Tempo ottimizzato e niente stress da traffico...


noo vade retro prendere macchina/traffico per andare in palestra.. sarebbe un enorme deterrente anche per me!

piscina sotto casa, assolutamente a piedi


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?





JON ha detto:


> Cosa?


Perché volere un bel fisico o perché non volerlo.


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> nelle palestre oggi (escludendo quelle serie di arti marziali) si va soprattutto per socializzare... non che non si lavori, ma se si impiegasse lo stesso tempo speso tra spostamenti spogliatoi chiacchiere e esercizi ad allenarsi da soli dentro casa e a correre, in  giro ci sarebbero fisici mostruosi


Concordo.... io faccio quello che mi serve a casa,non avendo - grazie al cielo - esigenze specifiche tali da farmi ricorrere ad una palestra. E poi,come giustamente sottolinei,non ci sono distrazioni/interruzioni, assolutamente deleterie ( E PERICOLOSE per alcuni esercizi ). Sulle arti marziali sono molto fortunati i Romani,che possono beneficiare della guida del maestro Spongia ( breve escursus sul karate ).


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> noo vade retro prendere macchina/traffico per andare in palestra.. sarebbe un enorme deterrente anche per me!
> 
> piscina sotto casa, assolutamente a piedi


ah beh allora già molto diverso


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo.... io faccio quello che mi serve a casa,non avendo - grazie al cielo - esigenze specifiche tali da farmi ricorrere ad una palestra. E poi,come giustamente sottolinei,non ci sono distrazioni/interruzioni, assolutamente deleterie ( E PERICOLOSE per alcuni esercizi ). Sulle arti marziali sono molto fortunati i Romani,che possono beneficiare della guida del maestro Spongia ( breve escursus sul karate ).


e se ancora insegna, del grande sensei Tada del dojo Aikikai romano  (escursus sull'aikido)


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah beh allora già molto diverso


marito a parte che non mi cuori mai  comunque mi appoggi nel comprare il sacco e metterlo in giardino?

ho bisogno di sostegno perchè mi sembro scema a fa sta cosa :carneval:


----------



## brenin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e se ancora insegna, del grande sensei Tada del dojo Aikikai romano  (escursus sull'aikido)


un tributo a questa nobilissima arte da te citata :

"Non guardare a questo mondo con paura e riluttanza. Guarda con coraggio ciò che gli dei offrono" Morihei Ueshiba


----------



## oro.blu (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma il problema sono le ginocchia?
> Perché se è per quello puoi fare comunque lavoro aerobico in scarico, cioè spinning, bici, nuoto...


ma no! mi ha tirato fuori tutta una manfrina sugli ormoni che sinceramente ho capito poco....
Ha guardato la mia scheda e ha detto che è perfetta così. Ma io a fare solo attrezzi mi rompo i...
Poi sta ribaltando tutti i miei convincimenti.
Ad esempio io ero convinta che per consumare la ciccia bisognasse fare più serie di uno stesso esercizio con poco peso.
Lui mi ha messo 2 serie con pesi elevati. Non ho bisogno di sviluppare muscolo, sotto la ciccia c'è ne abbastanza.
e comunque se fosse per le ginocchia anche una marcia a velocità sostenuta in pendenza non è il massimo...
Buuuu


----------



## oro.blu (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a volersi fare un bel fisico, se si vuole, si spende quasi zero... basta impegno e costanza. Un ventina di minuti  di flessioni e step al giorno e un po' di esercizio coi manubri (tutte cose che si possono fare tranquillamente in casa) e corsa regolare. Non c'è bisogno di personal trainer, tantomeno coglioni col cappellino che se la tirano



Si hai ragione, il problema e che se sono a casa interrompo di continuo perchè c'è sempre qualcosa da fare...
e a correre fuori d'inverno proprio non mi piace...


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma no! mi ha tirato fuori tutta una manfrina sugli ormoni che sinceramente ho capito poco....
> Ha guardato la mia scheda e ha detto che è perfetta così. Ma io a fare solo attrezzi mi rompo i...
> Poi sta ribaltando tutti i miei convincimenti.
> Ad esempio io ero convinta che per consumare la ciccia bisognasse fare più serie di uno stesso esercizio con poco peso.
> ...


strano, infatti. prima bisogna bruciare il grasso e poi mettere muscolo (nel caso si voglia).. il potenziamento serve dopo... 

ma ti fidi di questo tizio? :carneval:


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché volere un bel fisico o perché non volerlo.


Forse ho capito dove vuoi arrivare.
Volere un bel fisico non è solo una questione autoreferenziale. Quando non legato prettamente ad una prestazione sportiva, il fisico serve anche a relazionarsi. Dico in genere anche, senza arrivare agli estremi del culto per il corpo.

Io penso che avere un occhio di riguardo per il proprio corpo è come averlo per il cervello, in un equilibrio ideale. Ti risparmio la famosa locuzione. Siccome però spesso accade che il primo tenta di sopperire al secondo, può capitare che il culto del corpo venga considerato inutile a prescindere.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Forse ho capito dove vuoi arrivare.
> Volere un bel fisico non è solo una questione autoreferenziale. Quando non legato prettamente ad una prestazione sportiva, il fisico serve anche a relazionarsi. Dico in genere anche, senza arrivare agli estremi del culto per il corpo.
> 
> Io penso che avere un occhio di riguardo per il proprio corpo è come averlo per il cervello, in un equilibrio ideale. Ti risparmio la famosa locuzione. Siccome però spesso accade che il primo tenta di sopperire al secondo, può capitare che il culto del corpo venga considerato inutile a prescindere.


Il corpo sano non equivale a bell'aspetto.
Io sono il ritratto della salute, l'aspetto è così così.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma no! mi ha tirato fuori tutta una manfrina sugli ormoni che sinceramente ho capito poco....
> Ha guardato la mia scheda e ha detto che è perfetta così. Ma io a fare solo attrezzi mi rompo i...
> Poi sta ribaltando tutti i miei convincimenti.
> Ad esempio io ero convinta che per consumare la ciccia bisognasse fare più serie di uno stesso esercizio con poco peso. Lui mi ha messo 2 serie con pesi elevati. Non ho bisogno di sviluppare muscolo, sotto la ciccia c'è ne abbastanza.
> ...


Madonna che lago di sangue. Tu non ci capisci niente, ma non è questo il problema. Il problema è che stai in mano al solito trainer inconcludente e, nel tuo caso, incompetente.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il corpo sano non equivale a bell'aspetto*.
> Io sono il ritratto della salute, l'aspetto è così così.


Certo. Ma non parlavo di salute.
Se faccio uno sport voglio vederne i segni sul corpo, che non sono solo quelli legati all'aspetto, ma anche quelli che solo un corpo forte ed efficiente possono dare.

Però se parliamo di aspetto, ripeto, il corpo per me comunica al pari del cervello.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Certo. Ma non parlavo di salute.
> Se faccio uno sport voglio vederne i segni sul corpo, che non sono solo quelli legati all'aspetto, ma anche quelli che solo un corpo forte ed efficiente possono dare.
> 
> Però se parliamo di aspetto, ripeto, il corpo per me comunica al pari del cervello.


Infatti è quello che chiedevo.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che chiedevo.


Brunè, scusa ma non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci. Oggi il cervello mi fa un po' difetto.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> strano, infatti. prima bisogna bruciare il grasso e poi mettere muscolo (nel caso si voglia).. il potenziamento serve dopo...
> 
> *ma ti fidi di questo tizio?* :carneval:


Ma perché è un tizio? Non è un vegetale?


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma perché è un tizio? Non è un vegetale?


avrei detto anche un minerale..... pare più un sasso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché volere un bel fisico o perché non volerlo.


cominciamo dal perché non volerlo.se la cosa è accessibile
pigrizia?


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> avrei detto anche un minerale..... pare più un sasso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma no! mi ha tirato fuori tutta una manfrina sugli ormoni che sinceramente ho capito poco....
> Ha guardato la mia scheda e ha detto che è perfetta così. Ma io a fare solo attrezzi mi rompo i...
> Poi sta ribaltando tutti i miei convincimenti.
> Ad esempio io ero convinta che per consumare la ciccia bisognasse fare più serie di uno stesso esercizio con poco peso.
> ...


Per consumare ciccia innanzitutto devi capire a cosa è dovuta la ciccia.
Ovvio che ti abbia tirato fuori il discorso degli ormoni, bisogna vedere se lì c'è qualcosa che non va. 
Per  consumare ciccia non serve fare più serie di uno stesso esercizio con  poco peso, quello serve solo per rassodare, per bruciare invece devi  mettere il muscolo sotto sforzo. Devi fare poche serie con molto carico  per rafforzare i muscoli, che quando funzionano bene chiamano ossigeno e  iniziano a respirare e a lavorare e se il muscolo lavora bene si  riattiva il metabolismo che probabilmente se la dorme beato.
Consiglio:  prima di metterti a fare diete e palestra fai l'impedeziometria, così  vai a valutare esattamente il grado di acqua in corpo, la massa magra e  la massa grassa. Il livello di acqua è ovvio, se ne hai poca in corpo il  fisico trattiene ogni liquido che riceve e ti gonfi.
Lascia perdere  le teorie sul mangiare poco e sul fare cardio piuttosto che pesistica  pesante, devi vedere e valutare attentamente la tua situazione.
Io  per sbalzi ormonali e insulinoresistenza ho preso parecchio peso, mi  sono curata quasi due anni con medicine (per l'insulinoresistenza, mi  toglievano fame e sono arrivata a non mangiare più) e palestra come mi  avevano consigliato: ovvero solita menata che prima di fare muscoli  bisogna smaltire con il cardio. Cazzata.
Dopo due anni di disastro in  cui ho perso forse 500 gr sono andata dall'ennesimo dottore  (gastroenterologo) e da un personal trainer.
Il dottore mi ha tolto  ogni medicina e mi ha obbligata a mangiare, cinque volte al giorno ed  eliminando totalmente al principio i carboidrati perchè con  l'insulinoresistenza sono quelli che ti fottono.
Il PT invece mi ha  detto "cardio lo fai 15 minuti giusto per scaldarti, devi lavorare di  pesistica, poche serie ma a grosso carico" e si fa 4 volte a settimana  sbrigandotela in meno di un'ora.
In 5 mesi di rigore totale,  mangiando tanto (e bene) e facendo pesi (aumentando il carico appena non  sentivo più male il giorno dopo) ho perso 20 kg. Gli ormoni sono  tornati a posto, mi sento molto meglio, tutti i problemi fisici (tanti e  in un caso specifico ero a un passo da un'operazione chirurgica) che  avevo si sono naturalmente sistemati senza ausilio di medicinali e  operazioni delicate.
Quindi, se vuoi sistemarti valuta te stessa, non esiste un regola che funzioni per chiunque.
Mi rendo conto che è quasi un lavoro, ma i risultati in termini di salute e immagine ripagano completamente la fatica.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> cominciamo dal perché non volerlo.se la cosa è accessibile
> pigrizia?


Ma non è nemmeno un non volerlo. E' stare bene anche se non lo si ha.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Brunè, scusa ma non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci. Oggi il cervello mi fa un po' difetto.





Minerva ha detto:


> cominciamo dal perché non volerlo.se la cosa è accessibile
> pigrizia?


Rovesciare la domanda non funziona.
Allora potrei chiederti perché non fai la Parigi -Dakar o non prendi Armaduk e te ne vai al Polo Nord.


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rovesciare la domanda non funziona.
> Allora potrei chiederti perché non fai la Parigi -Dakar o non prendi Armaduk e te ne vai al Polo Nord.


sono sicuramente troppo basica ma che c'entrano i rally e imprese estreme con il desiderio di avere un corpo gradevole?


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Febbraio 2016)

Senza una buona genetica ci si può sbattere quando pare e piace che'  poco si conclude, a livello estetico e per i miei parametri che definiscono un "bel fisico".  Tutt'altro discorso per l'efficienza fisica e la salute: avere una  buona "macchina" è la prima forma di prevenzione attuabile anche a costo zero. 
La passione per il movimento non c'entra niente con la bellezza né con la salute, ce la si ha che scorre col sangue e, come tutte le passioni, specie se si ha anche talento, è una di quelle cose che rendono il vivere bello anche quando tutto intorno crolla. Non importa se appaio stupida, ma a me ha letteralmente salvato la vita più volte.


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Senza una buona genetica ci si può sbattere quando pare e piace che'  poco si conclude, a livello estetico e per i miei parametri che definiscono un "bel fisico".  Tutt'altro discorso per l'efficienza fisica e la salute: avere una  buona "macchina" è la prima forma di prevenzione attuabile anche a costo zero.
> La passione per il movimento non c'entra niente con la bellezza né con la salute, ce la si ha che scorre col sangue e, come tutte le passioni, specie se si ha anche talento, è una di quelle cose che rendono il vivere bello anche quando tutto intorno crolla. Non importa se appaio stupida, ma a me ha letteralmente salvato la vita più volte.


ma non appari stupida manco per niente, anzi. concordo, a me la boxe ha salvato la vita dopo essermene andata da casa...


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché volere un bel fisico o perché non volerlo.




Se lo si ha sempre avuto per bonta' divina, lo si vuole conservare perche' e' gratificante vedersi piacevoli e si e' semplicemente abituati a vedersi in un certo modo; se non lo si e' mai avuto ci si vuol provare a "farselo" perche' si ripongono su di esso delle aspettative (sbagliate quanto vuoi ma realistiche per tanti) relazionali.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> marito a parte che non mi cuori mai  comunque mi appoggi nel comprare il sacco e metterlo in giardino?
> 
> ho bisogno di sostegno perchè mi sembro scema a fa sta cosa :carneval:


eccome moglie... ti appoggio  che poi, perchè scema? Pensa a quelli che nel giardino ci mettono i nani... :carneval:


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> eccome moglie... ti appoggio  che poi, perchè scema? Pensa a quelli che nel giardino ci mettono i nani... :carneval:


il sacco da terra, ovviamente.. appeso poi mi crolla il gazebo :carneval:..

ci penso seriamente..


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> un tributo a questa nobilissima arte da te citata :
> 
> "Non guardare a questo mondo con paura e riluttanza. Guarda con coraggio ciò che gli dei offrono" Morihei Ueshiba


grandissimo Morihei Ueshiba :umiledue:
Ma hai praticato karate? Sai che tanti anni fa ho partecipato ad uno stage favoloso tenuto da sensei Hiroshi Shirai? A vederlo sul tubo fa impressione, dal vivo è un fottutissimo alieno


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> *cominciamo dal perché non volerlo.se la cosa è accessibile*
> pigrizia?


quoto!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono sicuramente troppo basica ma che c'entrano i rally e imprese estreme con il desiderio di avere un corpo gradevole?


Niente. La mia era una risposta paradossale al rovesciamento della domanda.

Tu hai risposto.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il sacco da terra, ovviamente.. *appeso poi mi crolla il gazebo* :carneval:..
> 
> ci penso seriamente..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Senza una buona genetica ci si può sbattere quando pare e piace che'  poco si conclude, a livello estetico e per i miei parametri che definiscono un "bel fisico".  Tutt'altro discorso per l'efficienza fisica e la salute: avere una  buona "macchina" è la prima forma di prevenzione attuabile anche a costo zero.
> La passione per il movimento non c'entra niente con la bellezza né con la salute, ce la si ha che scorre col sangue e, come tutte le passioni, specie se si ha anche talento, è una di quelle cose che rendono il vivere bello anche quando tutto intorno crolla. Non importa se appaio stupida, ma a me ha letteralmente salvato la vita più volte.


Questa è passione. 


Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché volere un bel fisico o perché non volerlo.
> ...


Le aspettative irrealistiche sono frequenti.

La salute è una motivazione valida, ma è facile poi farsi prendere la mano.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> strano, infatti. prima bisogna bruciare il grasso e poi mettere muscolo (nel caso si voglia).. il potenziamento serve dopo...
> 
> ma ti fidi di questo tizio? :carneval:



sempre meno....


----------



## oro.blu (12 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Madonna che lago di sangue. Tu non ci capisci niente, ma non è questo il problema. Il problema è che stai in mano al solito trainer inconcludente e, nel tuo caso, incompetente.


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> sempre meno....


guarda ogni corpo è a sè ed ogni esperienza è soggettiva, io prima sono dimagrita e poi ho potenziato, ma parlo di 23/24 anni....

fino a che potenziavo senza dimagrire rimanevo ferma.. poi se leggi Nicka ha avuto l'esperienza diametralmente opposta, per cui... l'unica cosa è valutazione massa magra, composizione fisica etc


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> guarda ogni corpo è a sè ed ogni esperienza è soggettiva, io prima sono dimagrita e poi ho potenziato, ma parlo di 23/24 anni....
> 
> fino a che potenziavo senza dimagrire rimanevo ferma.. poi se leggi Nicka ha avuto l'esperienza diametralmente opposta, per cui... l'unica cosa è valutazione massa magra, composizione fisica etc


Io andavo in palestra, ma ho un brutto ricordo,avevo 21 anni,e una signora di 55 anni tento di abusare di me nel cesso....la cosa però non era male,peccato che quando son uscito dai sorrisi di altri due  che facevano pesi ho capito che la signora puntava un pò tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io andavo in palestra, ma ho un brutto ricordo,avevo 21 anni,e una signora di 55 anni tento di abusare di me nel cesso....la cosa però non era male,peccato che quando son uscito dai sorrisi di altri due  che facevano pesi ho capito che la signora puntava un pò tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...ma hai concluso con la signora abusante?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ...ma hai concluso con la signora abusante?


Sincero?no.:rotfl:Non fino in fondo....:rotfl:


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Comunque....puoi ammazzarti di lavoro come e quanto ti pare ma se non alzi la magnatora non concludi niente.


----------



## Nicka (12 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda ogni corpo è a sè ed ogni esperienza è soggettiva, io prima sono dimagrita e poi ho potenziato, ma parlo di 23/24 anni....
> 
> fino a che potenziavo senza dimagrire rimanevo ferma.. poi se leggi Nicka ha avuto l'esperienza diametralmente opposta, per cui... l'unica cosa è valutazione massa magra, composizione fisica etc


Io prima di affidarmi al medico e al personal trainer ho fatto sei mesi di palestra ogni santo giorno, un'ora sul tappeto, tra camminata alternata a corsa e cyclette. Ogni giorno l'obiettivo era fare i miei 8/10 km...
Digiuno perchè le pillole che prendevo mi tiravano via completamente la fame.
Ho perso in 6 mesi 500 gr.
Diciamo che ero leggermente demoralizzata.


----------



## banshee (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io prima di affidarmi al medico e al personal trainer ho fatto sei mesi di palestra ogni santo giorno, un'ora sul tappeto, tra camminata alternata a corsa e cyclette. Ogni giorno l'obiettivo era fare i miei 8/10 km...
> Digiuno perchè le pillole che prendevo mi tiravano via completamente la fame.
> Ho perso in 6 mesi 500 gr.
> Diciamo che ero leggermente demoralizzata.


e ci credo... ti demoralizzi e ti incazzi pure


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda ogni corpo è a sè ed ogni esperienza è soggettiva, io prima sono dimagrita e poi ho potenziato, ma parlo di 23/24 anni....
> 
> fino a che potenziavo senza dimagrire rimanevo ferma.. poi se leggi Nicka ha avuto l'esperienza diametralmente opposta, per cui... l'unica cosa è valutazione massa magra, composizione fisica etc



si mi ha fatto le misurazioni...47% massa magra... devo praticamente solo perdere ciccia


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Comunque....puoi ammazzarti di lavoro come e quanto ti pare ma se non alzi la magnatora non concludi niente.


intendi che devo mangiare meno??
mi frega un po il sabato e la domenica...
di solito durante la settimana sono bravina. A parte qualche volta che mio marito fa lo stronzo...
di solito mangio così ore 7 una tazza di caffè latte con 3 biscotti- ore 10 un caffè senza zucchero - ore 12,30 verdure e proteine - ore 16/17 un frutto. Il lunedì ed il mercoledì che faccio step ed arrivo alle 22 a casa mangio un o yogurt magro con un po di frutta e una tisana negli altri giorni verdura e proteine....


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io andavo in palestra, ma ho un brutto ricordo,avevo 21 anni,e *una signora di 55 anni tento di abusare di me nel cesso...*.la cosa però non era male,peccato che quando son uscito dai sorrisi di altri due  che facevano pesi ho capito che la signora puntava un pò tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...sarebbe na vecchia pure ora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

.....be insomma spetta che faccio i conti di quanti anni ho....


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per consumare ciccia innanzitutto devi capire a cosa è dovuta la ciccia.
> Ovvio che ti abbia tirato fuori il discorso degli ormoni, bisogna vedere se lì c'è qualcosa che non va.
> Per  consumare ciccia non serve fare più serie di uno stesso esercizio con  poco peso, quello serve solo per rassodare, per bruciare invece devi  mettere il muscolo sotto sforzo. Devi fare poche serie con molto carico  per rafforzare i muscoli, che quando funzionano bene chiamano ossigeno e  iniziano a respirare e a lavorare e se il muscolo lavora bene si  riattiva il metabolismo che probabilmente se la dorme beato.
> Consiglio:  prima di metterti a fare diete e palestra fai l'impedeziometria, così  vai a valutare esattamente il grado di acqua in corpo, la massa magra e  la massa grassa. Il livello di acqua è ovvio, se ne hai poca in corpo il  fisico trattiene ogni liquido che riceve e ti gonfi.
> ...


da ottobre a gennaio, solo dieta proteinata e la solita ginnastica 2 volte a settimana -10...vado in palestra per fare il resto è passato un mese con 3 volte in palestra più le solita due (step non lo mollo mi diverto troppo) ferma. Non ho perso un etto!!!

La cosa ormonale riguardava le donne in generale, estrogeni... Poi mi ha detto ti viene la pressione alta ( magari direi io che si alzasse un pochino 65/120 che in estate diventa anche 60/110) 

Non prendo nessun tipo di medicina. Le mie analisi sono perfette!


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio problema è sicuramente il fiato, e te lo do per certo perchè quando facevo pugilato e mi allenavo nel pre con la corsa ero sempre in affanno.. sono un ex fumatrice, ho fumato dai 15 ai 31 anni :facepalm: quindi ancora ce ne vuole...
> 
> grazie dei consigli inizierò così! :inlove::bacissimo:


Eh, son sempre senza fiato anche io. E non ho mai fumato in vita mia!
Però ho il naso chiuso praticamente 365 giorni all'anno causa allergie varie ed eventuali.
Mi sa che dovrei andare a correre anche io, ma da solo il più delle volte mi passa la voglia.


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché volere un bel fisico o perché non volerlo.


Perché è piacevole vedere allo specchio qualcosa di armonioso e "bello" e perché un corpo allenato ti fa sentire decisamente meglio. No?


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Senza una buona genetica ci si può sbattere quando pare e piace che'  poco si conclude, a livello estetico e per i miei parametri che definiscono un "bel fisico".


È vero che devi avere anche un pool genetico decente alla partenza, ma dato quello un fisico allenato si vede eccome.


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

E poi dicono che la Barbie creava dei modelli irraggiungibili per le bambine. Io, quando ero piccolo, avevo questo come modello maschile:



che dovrei dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E poi dicono che la Barbie creava dei modelli irraggiungibili per le bambine. Io, quando ero piccolo, avevo questo come modello maschile:
> 
> View attachment 11344
> 
> che dovrei dire?


 Non sei biondo ve' ?


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sei biondo ve' ?


Ancora un po' e non sono di nessun colore :no:


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E poi dicono che la Barbie creava dei modelli irraggiungibili per le bambine. Io, quando ero piccolo, avevo questo come modello maschile:
> 
> View attachment 11344
> 
> che dovrei dire?



...non mi piace! Troppo :gabinetto:


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...non mi piace! Troppo :gabinetto:


Se se..
Preferisci questo, vero?



Dicono tutte così, ma un bel corpo piace e trai i due estremi non ho dubbi cosa preferiresti...


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> intendi che devo mangiare meno??
> mi frega un po il sabato e la domenica...
> di solito durante la settimana sono bravina. A parte qualche volta che mio marito fa lo stronzo...
> di solito mangio così ore 7 una tazza di caffè latte con 3 biscotti- ore 10 un caffè senza zucchero - ore 12,30 verdure e proteine - ore 16/17 un frutto. Il lunedì ed il mercoledì che faccio step ed arrivo alle 22 a casa mangio un o yogurt magro con un po di frutta e una tisana negli altri giorni verdura e proteine....


Che praticamente, essendo tu per giunta una sportiva, corrisponde ad un introito ipocalorico.

A meno che lo yogurt non sia quello della confezione da 2litri e che le proteine non corrrispondano a 2 fiorentine da 1kg ciascuna, non capisco perché non scendi di peso (se sei un po' sovrappeso).

Ma ammettiamo pure che in quei giorni mangi come hai detto, se il sabato e la domenica mangi alla cazzo di cane, e se aggiungi che ogni tanto tuo marito "fa lo stronzo", allora è facile compromettere qualsiasi dieta.

Ill corpo poi è strano. Quando hai detto che sei arrivata ad un punto morto non avevi tutti i torti, c'è un momento in cui l'organismo registra la "carestia" calorica ed entra in uno stato di risparmio durante il quale reagire in maniera contraria e illogica per chi invece si aspetta un risultato diverso. Ma è solo una fase, perché una dieta ipocalorica porta inevitabilmente al dimagrimento. Tuttalpiù, quando la dieta è esageratamente ipocalorica o inadeguata, l'aspetto fisico, benché asciutto, può risultare scadente per via del fatto che la massa magra è stata penalizzata da un introito scarso o da uno sbilanciamento dei macronutrienti.

Non so quanto tu sia in sovrappeso, ma o menti sulla dieta che hai descritto, oppure col weekend e tuo marito ti mangi sto mondo e quell'altro.


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Se se..
> Preferisci questo, vero?
> 
> View attachment 11345
> ...


Se li togli la croce però migliora parecchio.


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Se li togli la croce però migliora parecchio.


Ma no, la croce indica essere un uomo di chiesa e timorato di dio, un ottimo partito per una fanciulla cristiana e vergine.


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma no, la croce indica essere un uomo di chiesa e timorato di dio, un ottimo partito per una fanciulla cristiana e vergine.


Allora meglio il formichiere.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Se se..
> Preferisci questo, vero?
> 
> View attachment 11345
> ...


nono ti pregoooo :bleah::bleah::bleah:
ma va nessuno dei due!


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> nono ti pregoooo :bleah::bleah::bleah:
> ma va nessuno dei due!


Diciamo che un gruppo di bruti ti rapiscono, ti vogliono violentare e ti dicono di scegliere tra uno dei due e ti gonfiano di sberle finchè non decidi. Chi scegli?


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Che praticamente, essendo tu per giunta una sportiva, corrisponde ad un introito ipocalorico.
> 
> A meno che lo yogurt non sia quello della confezione da 2litri e che le proteine non corrrispondano a 2 fiorentine da 1kg ciascuna, non capisco perché non scendi di peso (se sei un po' sovrappeso).
> 
> ...


preciso che non ho mai avuto un fisico filiforme. Secondo le tabelle anzi, sono sempre stata in sovrappeso. Ma secondo me le tabelle sono una cazzata. Perché ognuno è fatto in modo diverso. Comunque per mantenere il MIO peso ideale, ho comunque tutta la vita dovuto stare attenta. Nel 2014 a causa di una grossa fonte di stress, non sono riuscita a controllarmi e in 4 mesi ho preso 17 kg, più ne avevo già presi 2/3 antecedentemente perché avevo smesso di andare in palestra tutti i giorni. Ora mi sono ritrovata praticamente in un anno con 20 kg di troppo....
per quasi tutto il 2015 mi sono ripromessa che dovevo assolutamente riperderli.... Fino ad ottobre quando ho deciso che era ora di darci un taglio.
Ora è vero che ogni tanto c'è lo sgarro, ma non mi pareva così eccessivo. Evidentemente si. Da lunedì si ricomincia la dieta proteinata ( che schifo) e vediamo di perdere ciò che rimane da perdere...
Quanto sono in sovrappeso, sempre troppo....
La scorsa settimana però sono rientrata in un tubino che indosserò stasera e la cosa è piacevole


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Diciamo che un gruppo di bruti ti rapiscono, ti vogliono violentare e ti dicono di scegliere tra uno dei due e ti gonfiano di sberle finchè non decidi. Chi scegli?



hahahaha ma come sei CATTIVO !!! Posso chiedere che mi facciano vedere l'attributo prima???
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> preciso che non ho mai avuto un fisico filiforme. Secondo le tabelle anzi, sono sempre stata in sovrappeso. Ma secondo me le tabelle sono una cazzata. Perché ognuno è fatto in modo diverso. Comunque per mantenere il MIO peso ideale, ho comunque tutta la vita dovuto stare attenta. Nel 2014 a causa di una grossa fonte di stress, non sono riuscita a controllarmi e in 4 mesi ho preso 17 kg, più ne avevo già presi 2/3 antecedentemente perché avevo smesso di andare in palestra tutti i giorni. Ora mi sono ritrovata praticamente in un anno con 20 kg di troppo....
> per quasi tutto il 2015 mi sono ripromessa che dovevo assolutamente riperderli.... Fino ad ottobre quando ho deciso che era ora di darci un taglio.
> *Ora è vero che ogni tanto c'è lo sgarro, ma non mi pareva così eccessivo.* Evidentemente si. Da lunedì si ricomincia la dieta proteinata ( che schifo) e vediamo di perdere ciò che rimane da perdere...
> Quanto sono in sovrappeso, sempre troppo....
> La scorsa settimana però sono rientrata in un tubino che indosserò stasera e la cosa è piacevole


Purtroppo il problema è quello, sii più ligia e riduci lo sgarro ad un pasto settimanale. Ma non esagerare con le proteine, la riduzione drastica dei carboidrati per uno sportivo è controproducente. Regolati piuttosto sull'apporto calorico complessivo. Inizialmente ti toccherà fare qualche calcolo, poi in base alle tue caratteristiche e alle attività, capirai dove andare a ritoccare a seconda della risposta che hai. Dopodiché, col tempo, imparerai a gestirti senza troppi problemi. Anche se, poche chiacchiere, sempre a dieta controllata dovrai restare. Se vuoi, se la cosa ti da soddisfazione, ce la fai. Sono certo.

Rientra nel vecchio tubino, vai avanti, comprane altri di taglia inferiore e indossali. Magari tuo marito abbassa pure la cresta.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Purtroppo il problema è quello, sii più ligia e riduci lo sgarro ad un pasto settimanale. Ma non esagerare con le proteine, la riduzione drastica dei carboidrati per uno sportivo è controproducente. Regolati piuttosto sull'apporto calorico complessivo. Inizialmente ti toccherà fare qualche calcolo, poi in base alle tue caratteristiche e alle attività, capirai dove andare a ritoccare a seconda della risposta che hai. Dopodiché, col tempo, imparerai a gestirti senza troppi problemi. Anche se, poche chiacchiere, sempre a dieta controllata dovrai restare. Se vuoi, se la cosa ti da soddisfazione, ce la fai. Sono certo.
> 
> Rientra nel vecchio tubino, vai avanti, comprane altri di taglia inferiore e indossali. *Magari tuo marito abbassa pure la cresta.*


*

*
Ho come l'impressione mi stia boicottando... non capisco cosa gli da fastidio. e si che gli piace guardare le altre belle donne. Ha forse paura che tornino a guardare me??
 Mi urta i nervi


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione mi stia boicottando... non capisco cosa gli da fastidio. e si che gli piace guardare le altre belle donne. Ha forse paura che tornino a guardare me??
> Mi urta i nervi


Esatto, brava.
Vedi un po' di fargli stringere il culo. Se non riesci ad affrontarlo col dialogo, trova un altro modo. Non dico che sia tutto qui, ma ti assicuro che il linguaggio di quello che hai appena detto lo capisce eccome. E comunque, dato il tipo, la possibilità che tenti di tenerti "sotto" c'è eccome.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Esatto, brava.
> Vedi un po' di fargli stringere il culo. Se non riesci ad affrontarlo col dialogo, trova un altro modo. Non dico che sia tutto qui, ma ti assicuro che il linguaggio di quello che hai appena detto lo capisce eccome. E comunque, dato il tipo, la possibilità che tenti di tenerti "sotto" c'è eccome.


Ma è fatto a modo suo.
Mi dice, "ma adesso vai tutti i giorni in palestra?" Ed io gli rispondo " vieni a controllare!!! La palestra sai dov'è. Vieni! Magari ti iscrivi anche tu....." NIENTE!!!!! 
Ieri sera poi sono stata dal parrucchiere e siamo tornati a casa assieme alle 20,00. Mi fa "dove sei stata?"
"dal parrucchiere" , "fino a quest'ora?????" , "vuoi vedere lo scontrino??" 

Ha questa mania di controllarmi e di imputarmi cose che non faccio... Ad esempio se esco con le amiche (qualche volta) la mattina dopo esordisce con...."allora qualche bel maschione che ti sbatte l'hai trovato?"

IO NON LO SOPPORTOOOOOO QUANDO FA COSI' 
Tanto vale che lo faccio sul serio...a forza di dirmelo.....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Purtroppo il problema è quello, sii più ligia e riduci lo sgarro ad un pasto settimanale. Ma non esagerare con le proteine, la riduzione drastica dei carboidrati per uno sportivo è controproducente. Regolati piuttosto sull'apporto calorico complessivo. Inizialmente ti toccherà fare qualche calcolo, poi in base alle tue caratteristiche e alle attività, capirai dove andare a ritoccare a seconda della risposta che hai. Dopodiché, col tempo, imparerai a gestirti senza troppi problemi. Anche se, poche chiacchiere, sempre a dieta controllata dovrai restare. Se vuoi, se la cosa ti da soddisfazione, ce la fai. Sono certo.
> 
> Rientra nel vecchio tubino, vai avanti, comprane altri di taglia inferiore e indossali. Magari tuo marito abbassa pure la cresta.


Mi stanco solo a leggerti 


oro.blu ha detto:


> [/B]
> Ho come l'impressione mi stia boicottando... non capisco cosa gli da fastidio. e si che gli piace guardare le altre belle donne. Ha forse paura che tornino a guardare me??
> Mi urta i nervi


queste cose mi fanno venire l'orto aria e fanno acquistare punti a mio marito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma è fatto a modo suo.
> Mi dice, "ma adesso vai tutti i giorni in palestra?" Ed io gli rispondo " vieni a controllare!!! La palestra sai dov'è. Vieni! Magari ti iscrivi anche tu....." NIENTE!!!!!
> Ieri sera poi sono stata dal parrucchiere e siamo tornati a casa assieme alle 20,00. Mi fa "dove sei stata?"
> "dal parrucchiere" , "fino a quest'ora?????" , "vuoi vedere lo scontrino??"
> ...


Eh ma che aspetti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Senza una buona genetica ci si può sbattere quando pare e piace che'  poco si conclude, a livello estetico e per i miei parametri che definiscono un "bel fisico".  Tutt'altro discorso per l'efficienza fisica e la salute: avere una  buona "macchina" è la prima forma di prevenzione attuabile anche a costo zero.
> La passione per il movimento non c'entra niente con la bellezza né con la salute, ce la si ha che scorre col sangue e, come tutte le passioni, specie se si ha anche talento, è una di quelle cose che rendono il vivere bello anche quando tutto intorno crolla. Non importa se appaio stupida, ma a me ha letteralmente salvato la vita più volte.


Quoto molto.
Penso però che per tutti, anche per chi non è stato geneticamente dotato o non ha particolari talenti, mantenere il corpo nella migliore forma possibile ( per quel corpo) sia un valore aggiunto, e non solo al fisico.


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi stanco solo a leggerti


 Pigrona


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto molto.
> Penso però che per tutti, anche per chi non è stato geneticamente dotato o non ha particolari talenti, mantenere il corpo nella migliore forma possibile ( per quel corpo) sia un valore aggiunto, e non solo al fisico.


Vale anche per me. Non sono dotata geneticamente per fare sport. Mi mancano un sacco di requisiti. Però mi é sempre piaciuto molto. Mi scarica um sacco e mi diverte. Ho bisogno però che sia qualcosa di dinamico, gli attrezzi un po' mi annoiano.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

queste cose mi fanno venire l'orto aria e fanno acquistare punti a mio marito. [/QUOTE]

  felice di esserti in qualche modo utile 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh ma che aspetti?


...e veramente avrei già delle idee...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La prossima volta che esco ti faccio sapere...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Pigrona


Si anche. Ma parlavo dell'alimentazione
Mi passa la voglia di mangiare


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si anche. Ma parlavo dell'alimentazione
> *Mi passa la voglia di mangiare *


Lo so, è un po' deprimente.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Lo so, è un po' deprimente.


Lo é se non ti interessa farlo
Il dramma per me è trovarlo deprimente e farlo
Tendenzialmente cerco di evitare le cose che mi deprimono


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Lo é se non ti interessa farlo*
> Il dramma per me è trovarlo deprimente e farlo
> Tendenzialmente cerco di evitare le cose che mi deprimono


Si, esattamente.
Ma anche nel tuo caso direi che alla fine l'importante, quando non si parla di salute, è stare bene con se stessi. Anche in questo si cela un particolare equilibrio.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, esattamente.
> Ma anche nel tuo caso direi che alla fine l'importante, quando non si parla di salute, è stare bene con se stessi. Anche in questo si cela un particolare equilibrio.


Concordo


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho bisogno però che sia qualcosa di dinamico, gli attrezzi un po' mi annoiano.


Anche io mi rompevo a fare palestra così, ho smesso quasi subito infatti. È di una noia mortale.


----------



## Spot (24 Febbraio 2016)

Domanda semiseria: cambi di metabolismo.
Avuto mai cambi di metabolismo sensibili e repentini (magari dopo qualche mese da un cambio d'abitudini, ovviamente)?


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Domanda semiseria: cambi di metabolismo.
> Avuto mai cambi di metabolismo sensibili e repentini (magari dopo qualche mese da un cambio d'abitudini, ovviamente)?


sì. io, proprio in questo periodo.

da quando assumo gli anticoncezionali, mi è cambiato il metabolismo. sia nel senso che non riesco a smaltire facilmente come prima gli eventuali accumuli cicciosi dei periodi di festa o delle grandi mangiate, sia perchè sento costantemente il bisogno di zuccheri.
mai successo. i dolci mi piacciono poco, non li ho mai mangiati più di tanto, ho sempre preferito il salato.
idem per la pasta. non sono una pastasciuttara, sempre mangiato pasta una volta ogni tanto.. io vado matta per carne, salumi e formaggi

adesso ho sempre voglia di zucchero, mi fanno gola da morire i dolci e sento il bisogno di pasta.


----------



## Spot (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì. io, proprio in questo periodo.
> 
> da quando assumo gli anticoncezionali, mi è cambiato il metabolismo. sia nel senso che non riesco a smaltire facilmente come prima gli eventuali accumuli cicciosi dei periodi di festa o delle grandi mangiate, sia perchè sento costantemente il bisogno di zuccheri.
> mai successo. i dolci mi piacciono poco, non li ho mai mangiati più di tanto, ho sempre preferito il salato.
> ...


Sei nei primi mesi? Perchè nei primi mesi è piuttosto normale, poi dopo un po' si stabilizza.
Io invece ho notato che sono volati un po' di chili senza che io abbia fatto niente niente - e in un paio di settimane scarse -. Dato che non è cambiato molto dai mesi precendeti - alimentazione sempre uguale in riferimento agli ultimi mesi (anzi, un po' più abbondante) e attività fisica sempre quella, quindi boh. Però la differenza è davvero sensibile.


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sei nei primi mesi? Perchè nei primi mesi è piuttosto normale, poi dopo un po' si stabilizza.
> Io invece ho notato che sono volati un po' di chili senza che io abbia fatto niente niente - e in un paio di settimane scarse -. Dato che non è cambiato molto dai mesi precendeti - alimentazione sempre uguale in riferimento agli ultimi mesi (anzi, un po' più abbondante) e attività fisica sempre quella, quindi boh. Però la differenza è davvero sensibile.


no  è quasi un anno... ed è costante la voglia di dolci e la difficoltà a smaltire..

potrebbe essere per motivi psicosomatici, il tuo cambiamento. sei meno/più stressata? a me personalmente lo stress fa dimagrire tanto, ci sono persone che invece ingrassano..


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Domanda semiseria: cambi di metabolismo.
> Avuto mai cambi di metabolismo sensibili e repentini (magari dopo qualche mese da un cambio d'abitudini, ovviamente)?


Magari
Dimagrisco solo quando sono molto stressata.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Magari
> Dimagrisco solo quando sono molto stressata.



io ingrasso quando sono molto etressata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Domanda semiseria: cambi di metabolismo.
> Avuto mai cambi di metabolismo sensibili e repentini (magari dopo qualche mese da un cambio d'abitudini, ovviamente)?


Purtroppo sì, sto rientrando nei ranghi ora dopo mesi di crollo fisico generale...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sei nei primi mesi? Perchè nei primi mesi è piuttosto normale, poi dopo un po' si stabilizza.
> Io invece ho notato che sono volati un po' di chili senza che io abbia fatto niente niente - e in un paio di settimane scarse -. Dato che non è cambiato molto dai mesi precendeti - alimentazione sempre uguale in riferimento agli ultimi mesi (anzi, un po' più abbondante) e attività fisica sempre quella, quindi boh. Però la differenza è davvero sensibile.


E pensare che mi eri tanto simpatica prima di questa notizia :mexican:


----------



## passante (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sei nei primi mesi? Perchè nei primi mesi è piuttosto normale, poi dopo un po' si stabilizza.
> Io invece ho notato che sono volati un po' di chili senza che io abbia fatto niente niente - e in un paio di settimane scarse -. Dato che non è cambiato molto dai mesi precendeti - alimentazione sempre uguale in riferimento agli ultimi mesi (anzi, un po' più abbondante) e attività fisica sempre quella, quindi boh. Però la differenza è davvero sensibile.


se scrivi anche che quando c'è umidità non ti si increspano i capelli ti danno fuoco


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

:singleeye:





passante ha detto:


> se scrivi anche che quando c'è umidità non ti si increspano i capelli ti danno fuoco



Accidenti, questa sono io :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> se scrivi anche che quando c'è umidità non ti si increspano i capelli ti danno fuoco


Maremma a me si increspano anche senza umidità


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma a me si increspano anche senza umidità


Elvive 72h


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Elvive 72h


Provo :up:


----------



## Spot (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no  è quasi un anno... ed è costante la voglia di dolci e la difficoltà a smaltire..
> 
> potrebbe essere per motivi psicosomatici, il tuo cambiamento. sei meno/più stressata? a me personalmente lo stress fa dimagrire tanto, ci sono persone che invece ingrassano..


Meno stressata, credo. Può essere un buon motivo in effetti.
Lo si nota anche da altre cose che mi "funzionano" meglio.
Azz, vuol dire che tutti sti anni ero stressata come una matta? 


Brunetta ha detto:


> E pensare che mi eri tanto simpatica prima di questa notizia :mexican:


Noooooo  Se t'informo non appena riprendo tutto recupero punti? 



passante ha detto:


> se scrivi anche che quando c'è umidità non ti si increspano i capelli ti danno fuoco


Nah. Io esco direttamente coi capelli crespi per ovviare il problema.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

per capelli crespi e umidità mi permetto di consigliarvi questa linea:



io uso shampoo, balsamo, crema ristrutturante e olio e nonostante siano sottili ho i capelli perfetti pure con l'uragano.

non so che c'è dentro e non lo voglio manco sapè :carneval: so solo che sono meravigliosi nonostante la piscina due volte a settimana e tanto mi basta


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per capelli crespi e umidità mi permetto di consigliarvi questa linea:
> 
> View attachment 11398
> 
> ...


io piscina 4 volte settimana e di capelli al centro un po pochini, uso sempre il bagno doccia vidal , ce li ho fini e morbidi .
So na vita che li ho così , buon giorno bimba


----------



## Spot (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per capelli crespi e umidità mi permetto di consigliarvi questa linea:
> 
> View attachment 11398
> 
> ...


Ci farò un pensierino.
I capelli sono una delle cose che trascuro di più :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ci farò un pensierino.
> I capelli sono una delle cose che trascuro di più :rotfl:


ti dico che:

1) ce li ho sottilissimi

2) sono passata da bionda a nero corvino a castano cioccolato a rossa

3) vado sempre per 1, non sono il tipo che si mette a casa 40 minuti co l'impacco in testa e il cellophane, ciaone proprio

4) sempre fatto sport e quindi doccia in palestra in condizioni non comode

con questa linea di prodotti ho trovato l'eldorado. sembro sempre appena uscita dal parrucchiere..

ribadisco, non so che c'è dentro e manco lo voglio sapè


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti dico che:
> 
> 1) ce li ho sottilissimi
> 
> ...


IO ho provato anche ad ingrandire ma non riesco a vedere la marca.   MI piacerebbe provarli  visto i capelli ultrasottili e vivendo al mare 9 mesi all'anno.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO ho provato anche ad ingrandire ma non riesco a vedere la marca.   MI piacerebbe provarli  visto i capelli ultrasottili e vivendo al mare 9 mesi all'anno.


http://www.intercosmoonline.com/it-IT/categorie/elixir-79

Linea Elixir 79 della Intercosmo, io lo compro da un fornitore per parrucchieri, sennò si trova su ebay o comunque ovunque online!! :up:


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> http://www.intercosmoonline.com/it-IT/categorie/elixir-79
> 
> Linea Elixir 79 della Intercosmo, io lo compro da un fornitore per parrucchieri, sennò si trova su ebay o comunque ovunque online!! :up:



Grazie. Ho un amico che rifornisce parrucchieri proverò a chiedere se puoi procurarmeli  o chiedero' a mia figlia di cercarli on line.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per capelli crespi e umidità mi permetto di consigliarvi questa linea:
> 
> View attachment 11398
> 
> ...



Li usa il mio parrucchiere e anch'io le poche volte che li lavo a casa, soprattutto d'estate. Costicchiano, ma sono soldi spesi bene. Soprattutto l'Elixir per rifinire ha un profumo che fa sbandare i gatti per strada


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Li usa il mio parrucchiere e anch'io le poche volte che li lavo a casa, soprattutto d'estate. Costicchiano, ma sono soldi spesi bene. Soprattutto l'Elixir per rifinire ha un profumo che fa sbandare i gatti per strada


Assolutamente :up: io lo prendo dal fornitore quindi compro lo shampoo da 1 lt e la maschera da 500 ml, risparmio un pochino!
L'olio per rifinire è una bomba


----------



## banshee (26 Febbraio 2016)

*@ disi*



disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie. Ho un amico che rifornisce parrucchieri proverò a chiedere se puoi procurarmeli  o chiedero' a mia figlia di cercarli on line.


Disi, per l'estate al mare... quando uno si fa il bagno tutti i giorni e si lava quindi i capelli tutti i giorni...posso suggerirti anche questo?



questo lo uso al posto di tutto. cioè..shampoo lo faccio un giorno si e uno no (sennò li butto in 3 settimane di mare) e questo invece tutti i giorni. si spruzza dopo essersi sciacquate, con o senza shampoo, e funge da balsamo/crema..ristruttura e protegge. senza risciacquo. 
è...Magnifico :carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Disi, per l'estate al mare... quando uno si fa il bagno tutti i giorni e si lava quindi i capelli tutti i giorni...posso suggerirti anche questo?
> 
> View attachment 11403
> 
> ...


Celo pure questo . Me l'ha regalato il parrucchiere per Natale.


----------



## banshee (26 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Celo pure questo . Me l'ha regalato il parrucchiere per Natale.


:rotfl::rotfl: grande! l'Intercosmo dovrebbe regalarci campioni omaggio :carneval:

questo è mitico. mi ha salvato i capelli con le extension. ad agosto. in Malesia. che cioè, penso le peggiori condizioni per i capelli proprio :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: grande! l'Intercosmo dovrebbe regalarci campioni omaggio :carneval:
> 
> questo è mitico. mi ha salvato i capelli con le extension. ad agosto. in Malesia. che cioè, penso le peggiori condizioni per i capelli proprio :rotfl:


Hai ancora le extension? Di che tipo? Io le ho usate di ogni genere, un periodo ero proprio fissata. Ho smesso due-tre anni fa perchè ogni volta che facevo un periodo di riposo mi ritrovavo con metà dei capelli originali in testa; a furia di incollare e scollare venivano via ciocche intere . Però l'effetto capello lungo biondo liscio specie d'estate aveva un suo perchè: sensazione bellissima mai provata al naturale perchè li ho molto sottili e sbiondati al massimo, dunque la crescita non è granchè. Dimmi dimmi, figliola


----------



## banshee (26 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Hai ancora le extension? Di che tipo? Io le ho usate di ogni genere, un periodo ero proprio fissata. Ho smesso due-tre anni fa perchè ogni volta che facevo un periodo di riposo mi ritrovavo con metà dei capelli originali in testa; a furia di incollare e scollare venivano via ciocche intere . Però l'effetto capello lungo biondo liscio specie d'estate aveva un suo perchè: sensazione bellissima mai provata al naturale perchè li ho molto sottili e sbiondati al massimo, dunque la crescita non è granchè. Dimmi dimmi, figliola


no, non le ho più. l'ultima volta le ho portate per 4 mesi da giugno a ottobre - la stagione migliore proprio :rotfl: ma le ho messe per fare da modella/cavia alla mia amica truccatrice cinematografica che ha fatto il corso della Great Lenghts e aveva bisogno di provare..

le ho messe due volte nella vita, tutte e due le volte di marca Great Lengths, mi sono trovata benissimo durante e dopo. Ovviamente ho sempre utilizzato i prodotti Elixir, e quando me le ha smontate mi ha fatto un trattamento alla cheratina..

io ce li ho lunghi di mio, diciamo metà schiena, eccomi coi capelloni :carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, non le ho più. l'ultima volta le ho portate per 4 mesi da giugno a ottobre - la stagione migliore proprio :rotfl: ma le ho messe per fare da modella/cavia alla mia amica truccatrice cinematografica che ha fatto il corso della Great Lenghts e aveva bisogno di provare..
> 
> le ho messe due volte nella vita, tutte e due le volte di marca Great Lengths, mi sono trovata benissimo durante e dopo. Ovviamente ho sempre utilizzato i prodotti Elixir, e quando me le ha smontate mi ha fatto un trattamento alla cheratina..
> 
> io ce li ho lunghi di mio, diciamo metà schiena, eccomi coi capelloni :carneval:


Ban, ma... ma... ma... sono meravigliosi!!! Dio, che belli!!! E che bisogno avevi delle extension con una capigliatura siffatta? Stupendi, stupendi davvero


----------



## banshee (26 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ban, ma... ma... ma... sono meravigliosi!!! Dio, che belli!!! E che bisogno avevi delle extension con una capigliatura siffatta? Stupendi, stupendi davvero View attachment 11405


Ma questi sono con le extension  non si vede nulla perché sono meravigliose le great lenghts sembrano capelli veri!
I miei sono cosi lunghi! Un pochino più rovinati dalla decolorazione


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ma questi sono con le extension  non si vede nulla perché sono meravigliose le great lenghts sembrano capelli veri!
> I miei sono cosi lunghi! Un pochino più rovinati dalla decolorazione
> 
> View attachment 11406


Messaggio di servizio.L'ispettore ti sta contattando privatamente ma hai la casella postale piena...


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma questi sono con le extension  non si vede nulla perché sono meravigliose le great lenghts sembrano capelli veri!
> I miei sono cosi lunghi! Un pochino più rovinati dalla decolorazione


Come "sembrano" capelli veri? Vuoi dire che non tutte le extension lo sono? Non lo sapevo..


I tuoi sono comunque bellissimi, davvero


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Messaggio di servizio.L'ispettore ti sta contattando privatamente ma hai la casella postale piena...


Quella che non viene broccolata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Scherzo Ban


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Disi, per l'estate al mare... quando uno si fa il bagno tutti i giorni e si lava quindi i capelli tutti i giorni...posso suggerirti anche questo?
> 
> View attachment 11403
> 
> ...


Grazie. Dove si compra?


----------



## oro.blu (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Disi, per l'estate al mare... quando uno si fa il bagno tutti i giorni e si lava quindi i capelli tutti i giorni...posso suggerirti anche questo?
> 
> View attachment 11403
> 
> ...


Confermo...uso anch'io va benissimo....ora vado a vedere se trovo gli altri che hai suggerito:up:


----------



## Spot (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, non le ho più. l'ultima volta le ho portate per 4 mesi da giugno a ottobre - la stagione migliore proprio :rotfl: ma le ho messe per fare da modella/cavia alla mia amica truccatrice cinematografica che ha fatto il corso della Great Lenghts e aveva bisogno di provare..
> 
> le ho messe due volte nella vita, tutte e due le volte di marca Great Lengths, mi sono trovata benissimo durante e dopo. Ovviamente ho sempre utilizzato i prodotti Elixir, e quando me le ha smontate mi ha fatto un trattamento alla cheratina..
> 
> ...


Ti odio [emoji14]


----------



## banshee (26 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Come "sembrano" capelli veri? Vuoi dire che non tutte le extension lo sono? Non lo sapevo..
> 
> 
> I tuoi sono comunque bellissimi, davvero


Grazie mille Mary!! No no le extension sono capelli veri in genere - oddio esistono anche quelle posticce che servono solo per far volume nelle acconciature - ma quelle che si mettono per tenerle sono vere..
Intendevo che queste qui sono talmente perfette e il montaggio è invisibile da sembrare i capelli tuoi! Non ti rendi conto dello "stacco" 



disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie. Dove si compra?


Sempre forniture per parrucchieri, oppure internet...o qualche profumeria molto fornita!!



farfalla ha detto:


> Quella che non viene broccolata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Scherzo Ban


:rotfl: :rotfl: no no sono io che sono pigra e non li cancello mai :rotfl: sono tutti dell'ispettore! Niente broccolaggi 



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti odio [emoji14]


Le ho tolte...[emoji41] ora sono più corti [emoji24]


----------



## Spot (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Le ho tolte...[emoji41] ora sono più corti [emoji24]


Comunque fighissimi.
Io non potrei mai portarli così


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: no no sono io che sono pigra e non li cancello mai :rotfl: sono tutti dell'ispettore! Niente broccolaggi


confermi che è un chiacchierone


----------



## banshee (26 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> confermi che è un chiacchierone


Mi scrive per motivi investigativi e di ordine pubblico, dice lui...niente doppi fini


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> confermi che è un chiacchierone


SI confermo aono un chaiccherone ma simpatico e brillante.


----------



## oro.blu (27 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI confermo aono un chaiccherone ma simpatico e brillante.


Sono o ano ??? La cosa si fa confusa...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Grazie mille Mary!! No no le extension sono capelli veri in genere - oddio esistono anche quelle posticce che servono solo per far volume nelle acconciature - ma quelle che si mettono per tenerle sono vere..
> Intendevo che queste qui sono talmente perfette e il montaggio è invisibile da sembrare i capelli tuoi! Non ti rendi conto dello "stacco"


Io facevo gli stessi colpi di luce sui miei capelli e sulle extension smontate; lo stacco era davvero invisibile. L'unico problema lo avevo quando c'era vento perchè i capelli svolazzavano e le fasce dell'attaccatura diventavano visibili :rotfl:

Quando le montai la prima volta, lunghissime fino alla vita, e prima di tagliarle (li portavo vista l'età diciamo ad altezza seno) dal parrucchiere (uomo/donna) c'era il farmacista del paese, estimatore patito di Patty Pravo e col quale ho una certa confidenza. Strabuzzò gli occhi nel vedermi con quella capigliatura biondissima e lunghissima e iniziò a chiamarmi Nicoletta Strambelli :rotfl: A distanza di anni ancora mi accoglie in farmacia chiedendomi serio com'è andata a Sanremo, facendo commenti sul look e sulle canzoni, il tutto con la massima serietà e senza ridere. Io rispondo a tono fra gli sguardi stupiti degli altri clienti. Poco tempo fa mi ha criticato l'eccesso di botox e io gli ho risposto che volevo assomigliare alla tipa di Avatar. Poi mi ha servito, serio .   Un'altra volta avevo da ritirare delle cose che lui mi aveva messo da parte e la sua collega non riusciva a trovarle, e ti credo, l'aveva contrassegnate con "Patty" :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

La cosa mi interessa perché non ho mai capito la voglia di aggiungere capelli.
Ma non danno fastidio? Tipo Annalisa Minetti che era stata confortata da Giovanni Paolo II per quelle che lui aveva creduto cicatrici?
Voglio dire non si possono passare le dita tra i capelli.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

Oddio adesso mi massacrano anche per questo


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa mi interessa perché non ho mai capito la voglia di aggiungere capelli.
> Ma non danno fastidio? Tipo Annalisa Minetti che era stata confortata da Giovanni Paolo II per quelle che lui aveva creduto cicatrici?
> Voglio dire non si possono passare le dita tra i capelli.



Passare le dita tra i capelli è complicato  e anche spazzolarli per bene massaggiando il cuoio capelluto non si può: il rovescio della medaglia. Insieme al costo che non è uno scherzo: a parte quello iniziale ogni mese vanno spostate altrimenti si vedono. Tempo e denaro 'nzomma. Ma per un periodo si può fare, dopo ci si stufa di tutto l'ambaradan.


Se non si ha di default una capigliatura abbondante e la propria fa fatica ad allungarsi viene la voglia di provare l'ebbrezza. Io amo tanto i capelli lunghi.


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oddio adesso mi massacrano anche per questo


Ma chi è che ti massacra? :rotfl: :rotfl: mi sono persa qualcosa!!


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io facevo gli stessi colpi di luce sui miei capelli e sulle extension smontate; lo stacco era davvero invisibile. L'unico problema lo avevo quando c'era vento perchè i capelli svolazzavano e le fasce dell'attaccatura diventavano visibili :rotfl:
> 
> Quando le montai la prima volta, lunghissime fino alla vita, e prima di tagliarle (li portavo vista l'età diciamo ad altezza seno) dal parrucchiere (uomo/donna) c'era il farmacista del paese, estimatore patito di Patty Pravo e col quale ho una certa confidenza. Strabuzzò gli occhi nel vedermi con quella capigliatura biondissima e lunghissima e iniziò a chiamarmi Nicoletta Strambelli :rotfl: A distanza di anni ancora mi accoglie in farmacia chiedendomi serio com'è andata a Sanremo, facendo commenti sul look e sulle canzoni, il tutto con la massima serietà e senza ridere. Io rispondo a tono fra gli sguardi stupiti degli altri clienti. Poco tempo fa mi ha criticato l'eccesso di botox e io gli ho risposto che volevo assomigliare alla tipa di Avatar. Poi mi ha servito, serio .   Un'altra volta avevo da ritirare delle cose che lui mi aveva messo da parte e la sua collega non riusciva a trovarle, e ti credo, l'aveva contrassegnate con "Patty" :rotfl:


Ahahahah fantastica!! Patty  (adoro Patty Pravo) 
Comunque le great lenghts sono attaccate ciocca per ciocca con la cheratina, quindi non ci sono fasce intorno alla testa...e se si stacca una, rimane solo una! Non si porta via tutto! Mary se potrai, provale :up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ahahahah fantastica!! Patty  (adoro Patty Pravo)
> Comunque le great lenghts sono attaccate ciocca per ciocca con la cheratina, quindi non ci sono fasce intorno alla testa...e se si stacca una, rimane solo una! Non si porta via tutto! Mary se potrai, provale :up:


Tralasciando le extension che io se mi aggiungo capelli sembro il cugino It...
La ricrescita di un taglio corto rasato è complicata...
Devo trovare un taglio carino...che due palle.
E uscendo dal discorso capelli, ho trovato un'associazione vicino alla mia sempre più prossima casa D) che fa pugilato serio, quindi ora ti trasferisci vicino a me e ci andiamo insieme. Così è deciso.


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa mi interessa perché non ho mai capito la voglia di aggiungere capelli.
> Ma non danno fastidio? Tipo Annalisa Minetti che era stata confortata da Giovanni Paolo II per quelle che lui aveva creduto cicatrici?
> Voglio dire non si possono passare le dita tra i capelli.


Ci si aggiunge capelli per essere ancora più beeeele!! :carneval:
Scherzo! Una delle mie migliori amiche è make up artist, e prima di attaccarle a Laura Chiatti su un set ha chiesto a noi amiche di farle da cavie..sai com è, sbagli su Ban amen, sbagli sulla Chiatti non lavori più


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tralasciando le extension che io se mi aggiungo capelli sembro il cugino It...
> La ricrescita di un taglio corto rasato è complicata...
> Devo trovare un taglio carino...che due palle.
> E uscendo dal discorso capelli, ho trovato un'associazione vicino alla mia sempre più prossima casa D) che fa pugilato serio, quindi ora ti trasferisci vicino a me e ci andiamo insieme. Così è deciso.


Vabbè tu hai una massa di capelli enorme, te ce mancano solo le extension :rotfl: 
Magari Nì...  sarebbe una figata..


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Vabbè tu hai una massa di capelli enorme, te ce mancano solo le extension :rotfl:
> Magari Nì...  sarebbe una figata..


Voglio consigli su un taglio che ora come ora fa schifissimo!!!


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voglio consigli su un taglio che ora come ora fa schifissimo!!!


Non ti vedo da un paio di mesi, ma quanto sono cresciuti? Che a te crescono alla velocità della luce!


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Passare le dita tra i capelli è complicato  e anche spazzolarli per bene massaggiando il cuoio capelluto non si può: il rovescio della medaglia. Insieme al costo che non è uno scherzo: a parte quello iniziale ogni mese vanno spostate altrimenti si vedono. Tempo e denaro 'nzomma. Ma per un periodo si può fare, dopo ci si stufa di tutto l'ambaradan.
> 
> 
> Se non si ha di default una capigliatura abbondante e la propria fa fatica ad allungarsi viene la voglia di provare l'ebbrezza. Io amo tanto i capelli lunghi.


Mary, con le GL puoi passarti le dita tra i capelli e non le devi toccare ogni mese....! 
Si lo so ti sto stalkerando per convincerti :rotfl: manco fossi la promoter :rotfl: 
Comunque quoto...io ho i capelli molto fini e con le extension mi sentivo molto capellona  bello! Peccato il costo e la "manutenzione"...


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Non ti vedo da un paio di mesi, ma quanto sono cresciuti? Che a te crescono alla velocità della luce!


Sul lato che era rasato arrivano sotto l'orecchio, ovviamente sono scalati quindi la parte sopra mi arriva all'orecchio e la parte sotto quasi alla base del collo.
Dall'altro lato più o meno simile, solo che il ciuffo arriva alla spalla.
E' quella mezza misura che ooooooooooodio.


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul lato che era rasato arrivano sotto l'orecchio, ovviamente sono scalati quindi la parte sopra mi arriva all'orecchio e la parte sotto quasi alla base del collo.
> Dall'altro lato più o meno simile, solo che il ciuffo arriva alla spalla.
> E' quella mezza misura che ooooooooooodio.


....ma una foto esplicativa per le vie brevi ?


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....ma una foto esplicativa per le vie brevi ?


Te la mando, adesso sono oRendi!!! 
Non è manco un caschetto, non ce n'è uno uguale all'altro...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Te la mando, adesso sono oRendi!!!
> Non è manco un caschetto, non ce n'è uno uguale all'altro...


Chiedi a Spott


----------



## Spot (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tralasciando le extension che io se mi aggiungo capelli sembro il cugino It...
> La ricrescita di un taglio corto rasato è complicata...
> Devo trovare un taglio carino...che due palle.
> E uscendo dal discorso capelli, ho trovato un'associazione vicino alla mia sempre più prossima casa D) che fa pugilato serio, quindi ora ti trasferisci vicino a me e ci andiamo insieme. Così è deciso.


Io ho un bel po' di foto in cui faccio il cugino it.
Ho un'enormità di capelli, davvero. 
Tanto amore per il taglio rasato cmq. A me piace molto quella sulla nuca


----------



## Spot (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedi a Spott


Cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

F





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Cosa?



Un bel taglio corto


----------



## Nicka (27 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ho un bel po' di foto in cui faccio il cugino it.
> Ho un'enormità di capelli, davvero.
> Tanto amore per il taglio rasato cmq. A me piace molto quella sulla nuca


E' che io volevo farli ricrescere, vanno talmente veloci che ogni 15 giorni devo tagliarli...e un mutuo ce l'ho già da pagare...


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2016)

*banhee*

LIBERA STA CAZZO DI CASELLA...ti devo mandare alcune foto porno....


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> LIBERA STA CAZZO DI CASELLA...ti devo mandare alcune foto porno....


Ancoraaaa intasata?? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> LIBERA STA CAZZO DI CASELLA...ti devo mandare alcune foto porno....


Le foto che mi mandi so troppo grandi!! Ecco perché si intasa!!
So poster :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ahahahah fantastica!! Patty  (adoro Patty Pravo)
> Comunque le great lenghts sono attaccate ciocca per ciocca con la cheratina, quindi non ci sono fasce intorno alla testa...e se si stacca una, rimane solo una! Non si porta via tutto! Mary se potrai, provale :up:


Non sapevo si chiamassero così ma quelle una ad una le ho portate tanto in gioventù; ho smesso quando ho conosciuto mio marito che le chiamava "pidocchi" perchè ne ritrovavamo sempre qualcuna spersa nel letto dopo le performance dei primi tempi :rotfl:; poi ho trovato più comode da mettere e togliere quelle a fascia (ne avevo 7) perchè ci voleva meno tempo. Devo averle ancora in qualche cassetto. Ricordo che le prime, quelle singole, all'epoca mi costavano 5.000 l'una, mentre quelle a fascia 35 euro cad. più 5 euro ciascuna ogni volta per spostarle. Più il colore, più il taglio, più le pieghe


----------



## Alessandra (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che io volevo farli ricrescere, vanno talmente veloci che ogni 15 giorni devo tagliarli...e un mutuo ce l'ho già da pagare...


Che invidia!  A me crescono un.cm al mese. 
Se mi sbagliano il taglio sono fottuta


----------



## Spot (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che io volevo farli ricrescere, vanno talmente veloci che ogni 15 giorni devo tagliarli...e un mutuo ce l'ho già da pagare...


Eh ma se parti da un rasato non è facile... probabilmente dovrai accontentarti di qualcosa di non soddisfacente nel mezzo.


----------



## oro.blu (27 Febbraio 2016)

*PROGRESSI*

ok allora parliamo dei miei progressi in 5 settimane:

-1 kg in meno (troppo poco) 
- 2,5 cm giro vita in meno
- 1 cm in meno giro fianchi 
- IMC da 36 a 32 


poteva andare peggio


----------



## Ross (2 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ok allora parliamo dei miei progressi in 5 settimane:
> 
> -1 kg in meno (troppo poco)
> - 2,5 cm giro vita in meno
> ...


Che grinta oro! Bravissima... 
Io mi sto lentamente lasciando andare: da sportivo fissato fino alla mania, a birra in mano appena metto piede in casa.


----------



## oro.blu (2 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che grinta oro! Bravissima...
> Io mi sto lentamente lasciando andare: da sportivo fissato fino alla mania, a birra in mano appena metto piede in casa.


....e miseria la birra che tentazione....per non parlare della pizza....
Non farmi piangere.....................

L'altro venerdì siamo stati a sentire un conoscente che suonava in birreria...Pur di bermi una birra (2 a dire il vero) Non ho nemmeno cenato....
(ora sentirai gli insulti che mi arrivano dai fautori del mangiare e bere bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


Ma non lasciarti andare, perchè poi una volta che tutto è passato, _*e passa. *_Ti ritroverai con un altro problema. Non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> L'altro venerdì siamo stati a sentire un conoscente che suonava in birreria...Pur di bermi una birra (2 a dire il vero) Non ho nemmeno cenato....
> (ora sentirai gli insulti che mi arrivano dai fautori del mangiare e bere bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl



E perchè ti si dovrebbe insultare? La vita è tua, la salute pure. Chissene.. uno potrebbe dire


----------



## oro.blu (2 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E perchè ti si dovrebbe insultare? La vita è tua, la salute pure. Chissene.. uno potrebbe dire



Avevo una voglia di bermi una birra ...... Miseria si può andare in crisi di astinenza da birra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Avevo una voglia di bermi una birra ...... Miseria si può andare in crisi di astinenza da birra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma guarda che in un regime salutista le eccezioni sono la norma


----------

